# Just about ready to grow...



## nbid (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello friends! About three weeks ago I got the light that we all get(no not HPS) above our heads. I got my Cali Med ID and decided that buying weed wasn't as fun as growing it. 

After a million trips to the local Home Depot, stocking up on plywood and 2x4's, I got to building. After two weeks and  maybe $1000 total                (lights,soil,etc) I think I have myself a finished product.

The room is 8feet high 8feet long and 3feet wide. Inside I have a smaller room put aside for a mother with a  Sunleaves T5 two tube fluorescent(2x24w high output 6500k lumens) Enough room for a mother to live like a queen with storage underneath. The main room is big enough to fit a max of 10 plants maybe more but i'm only planning on starting with 6 to see how it all works out. I got a 600w HPS in the main room.

Just got hooked up with a squirrel cage fan that I hooked up at floor level under the Mother room to pull in cool air. All I need now is an exhaust and air filter for the flower room.

Next up is getting some sweet clones. 

If anyone has any tips to improve on this room please let me know. It's my first box and i'm pretty proud of her. A few more touches to make it completely light proof. I also need to get some padding for sound and something for the top to hide heat from the eyes above. Any suggestions?  

Bought myself a digi PH tester,Fox Farm soil some nutes(BC Grow,BC Flower...) Temp/Hum gauge, Digi Timer. Not sure what i'm missing here.

Hope to post updates soon.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking good my friend!
I am doing almost the same set up with my new upgrade.

Have FUN!!!
I was so into my work and happy with every detail as I set her up. Didnt even feel like work felt like FUN!!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## moaky (Feb 23, 2010)

looking pretty good there man.  what did you line the inside of your box with.  is that black plastic. i really can't tell what it is.  have you heard of mylar or theres a dippled material thats very reflective.  also alot of people here would recomend just painting it flat white(cheaper).  to hide the heat its possible rigid insalation would do. just the inch and a half has a r value of 9.  you could pad the outside with it.  its going to stop some of the heat from coming out but you would need the bigger 3 inch or more.  a normal ceiling has a r value of 30.  but your a med grower bro.  welcome to the life of no worries.  im sure you have friends that are med growers.  there isn't many of them that worry about chopper's.  all you have is a tent.  their looking for houses or half houses.  but you could use that rigid and some hvac tape for the seems.  good luck bro. can't wait to see what you get going.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not sure you could do 6 plants under (1) 600w and get much bud, let alone 10.  But I'm not sure what style of growing you're going to pursue.  Also, long rectangles are hard to light with one hood for the obvious reason.

What are the dimensions of your flowering chamber alone?

You'll probably want another timer or two as well.  Don't know what your squirrel cage is pulling amp wise, but you should be okay to run both the fan and ballast on one timer--I'd do them separate though in case you wanted to do a cool down for a few minutes after lights out.

You're definitely heading in the right direction though.  Peace, luck.


----------



## matt612346 (Feb 25, 2010)

with dont u throw some mylar on those walls.. better then black stuff..reflect some light!


----------

